# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Βρέθηκε καναρινάκι - Ν. Σμύρνη

## koukoulis

Μόλις ήρθε ένα πολύ όμορφο καναρινάκι στο μπαλκόνι μου, στην περιοχή της Ν. Σμύρνης. Φαίνεται να είναι νεαρό πουλάκι και μάλλον θηλυκό. Σας παρακαλώ αν γνωρίζετε κάποιον που μπορεί να το έχει χάσει, ζητείστε του να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου. Επίσης αν υπάρχει στο διαδίκτυο κάποιο site, στο οποίο αναζητούν χαμένα ζωάκια ή δηλώνουν αυτά που βρήκαν στείλτε το μου. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη εχει δαχτυλιδι???

----------


## koukoulis

Κάτσε να πάω να δω... Τώρα κοιμάται και έχει φουσκώσει τόσο πολυ που δε φαίνεται τπτ. Αλλά νομίζω ότι αν είχε, θα το είχα προσέξει.

----------


## xarhs

α οκ αμα εχει δαχτυλιδι.

απλα οποιος το παρει θα πρεπει να σου πει χρωμα , ετος γεννησης και τα σχετικα.

----------


## koukoulis

Μα αυτό που σου λέω είναι οτι δεν έχει δαχτυλίδι. Επίσης όποιος το ζητήσει φυσικά θα τον ρωτήσω πως είναι το καναρινί που έχασε, αλλά το ζήτημα είναι οτι το πουλακι έχει κάπως απροσδιόριστο αν και πολυ ωραίο χρώμα, που είναι δύσκολο να περιγράφει.

----------


## xarhs

αα σορρυ στον κοσμο μου αλλο καταλαβα.....

γιαννη δεν ξερω πως θα συνεννοηθεις για να το παρει αυτος που το χασε.......

----------


## lagreco69

Γιαννη πολλα μπραβο!!! για την κινηση σου. 

Οι περισσοτεροι δεν θα ανεφεραν πουθενα τιποτα. 
Εαν δεν βρεθει ο κατοχος του .. καλως το δεχτηκες!!  :Happy:

----------


## koukoulis

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ. Έχει κανείς υπόψη του εάν υπόψη του αν υπάρχει κάτι στο διαδίκτυο ώστε να αναφέρω ότι το πουλακι βρέθηκε; Στο κάτω κάτω μπορεί ο κάτοχός του να το ψάχνει, κι ο ίδιος θα ήθελα σε μια ανάλογη περίσταση να μου συμπεριφερθούν κατα τον ίδιο τροπο.

----------


## ninos

Γιαννη,
λυπάμαι, αλλά ο κάτοχος μάλλον δεν θα βρεθεί. Πιστεύεις στην μοίρα ? Μπορεί να είναι και σύμπτωση, αλλά το πουλάκι πήγε ακριβώς εκεί που έπρεπε να πάει, αφού σου ελειπε ένα θηλυκό και η φροντίδα σου γι'αυτό θα ηταν δεδομένη.

Καλώς δεχθηκες την κούκλα  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Δίκιο έχει ο Στέλιος. Δύσκολα θα βρεθεί ο κάτοχος του καναρινιού Γιάννη. Πολλούς τους αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορους αν τους έφυγε ένα καναρίνι γιατί ξέρουν ότι είναι ανεξάρτητα και δεν έχουν λόγο να επιστρέψουν, εκτός από την τροφή, που μέχρι να πεινάσει για να πλησιάσει άνθρωπο θα έχει διανύσει ολόκληρα χιλιόμετρα. Αυτοί που αναζητάνε πουλιά είναι συνήθως οι παπαγαλάδες, γιατί είναι δεμένοι με τους παπαγάλους τους, και συνήθως οι παπαγάλοι είναι πιο στοργικοί και εξαρτημένοι, ειδικά οι μεσαίου μεγέθους και μεγαλύτεροι παπαγάλοικαι να φύγουν επιστρέφουν άμεσα γιατί σε εμπιστεύονται και σε θεωρούν ταίρι τους. Ακόμη και αν δεν είναι εξημερωμένοι, είναι δεμένα με το ταίρι τους τόσο ώστε να "θυσιάσουν της προσωρινή ελευθερία τους", και αυτό γιατί είτε γιατί θα γίνουν θήρα για κάποια αρπακτικά, είτε γιατί θα πεθάνουν από την πείνα. 

Να αισθάνεσαι τυχερός που ήρθε σε εσένα και δεν κατέληξε σε κανέναν ανεύθυνο ή σε κανένα στομάχι.... αρχίζω και πιστεύω πως ξέρουν που πηγαίνουν... !!!

----------


## koukoulis

Στέλιο περιττό να σου πω ότι ειμαι πολυ χαρούμενος που το πουλακι ήρθε σε εμένα. Και φυσικά θα το φροντίσω με μεγάλη χαρά. Και όντως είναι κουκλάκι. Σε λίγες ημέρες θα σας βάλω φωτογραφία. Απλώς να ξεκουραστεί λιγάκι.

----------


## lagreco69

> Έχει κανείς υπόψη του εάν υπόψη του αν υπάρχει κάτι στο διαδίκτυο ώστε να αναφέρω ότι το πουλακι βρέθηκε; Στο κάτω κάτω μπορεί ο κάτοχός του να το ψάχνει, κι ο ίδιος θα ήθελα σε μια ανάλογη περίσταση να μου συμπεριφερθούν κατα τον ίδιο τροπο.


Δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει καποιο site για ωδικα πτηνα Γιαννη. 

Το parrotalert ειναι μονο για παπαγαλους.

----------


## koukoulis

Τι να πω, όσο κι αν εχω ψάξει κι εγώ δε βρήκα κάτι. Εννοείται οτι ενημέρωσα ενα μαγαζάκι που έχουμε στη γειτονιά και 2-3 γείτονες επίσης για το πουλακι ώστε αν το αναζητήσει κάποιος να τον παραπέμψουν σε εμένα και απο αύριο της ξεκινώ δυναμωτικη δίαιτα. 
Πραγματικά πάντως απορώ πως κι έφτασε στον 5ο όροφο και μάλιστα χωρίς ουριτσα.

----------


## Efthimis98

> Πραγματικά πάντως απορώ πως κι έφτασε στον 5ο όροφο και μάλιστα χωρίς ουριτσα.


Η δύναμη της θέλησης για ζωή...

----------


## xrisam

Συμφωνώ τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο σε αυτή την ζωή! Το έχω δει τόσες φορές μέσα από αυτό φόρουμ! Εδώ η Sophie βρήκε ζεβράκι στο δρόμο...και άλλα παιδια έχουν βρεί διάφορα. Σε είχε ανάγκη το καναρινάκι και εσύ δεν αρνήθηκές να του δώσεις ένα σπίτι!

----------


## Steliosan

Αντε βρε καλως τα δεχτηκες. :Happy0065:

----------


## koukoulis

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις ευχές σας. Ειλικρινά είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος. Παρακολουθώ το πουλάκι όλο το πρωί. Τρώει λίγο, οι κουτσουλιές φαίνονται κανονικές, μόνο που κάθε τόσο φουσκώνει και ξεφουσκώνει, αλλά ίσως και να ναι ταλαιπωρημένο από την περιπέτεια του και να χρειάζεται χρόνο. Μάλλον αύριο θα το πιάσω, θα το φωτογραφίζω, θα κοιτάξω και το στηθάκι του και την κοιλιά και θα σας πω.

----------


## koukoulis

> Συμφωνώ τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο σε αυτή την ζωή! Το έχω δει τόσες φορές μέσα από αυτό φόρουμ! Εδώ η Sophie βρήκε ζεβράκι στο δρόμο...και άλλα παιδια έχουν βρεί διάφορα. Σε είχε ανάγκη το καναρινάκι και εσύ δεν αρνήθηκές να του δώσεις ένα σπίτι!


Χρύσα κανείς δε θα αρνιόταν τη βοηθειά του σε ένα μικρό και ανυπεράσπιστο πουλάκι. Ναι πράγματι κι εγώ νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσε να εκληφθεί και ως μη τυχαίο γεγονός, αλλά όπως και νά χει το πράγμα, κι εκ των υστέρων μιλώντας, θεωρώ πλέον την Πία μέλος της οικογενείας μου.

----------


## xrisam

Οπότε να την χαίρεσαι την μικρούλα! Όντως στον 5ο δίχως ουρά...? Απίστευτο!

----------


## koukoulis

> Οπότε να την χαίρεσαι την μικρούλα! Όντως στον 5ο δίχως ουρά...? Απίστευτο!


Ναι δεν είναι εντυπωσιακό;

----------


## Gardelius

Να σου ζήσει  Γιάννη !!!!

----------


## Peri27

Γιαννη πολυ χαιρομαι για σενα !!! Το πουλακι θα περασει ζωη και κοτα κοντα σου!!! Και γω τον Φραουλη τυχαια τον ειχα βρει ...
Χαιρομαι που και αλλα παιδια σου ειπαν να το κρατησεις αφου ηταν θελημα της μοιρας  (αν και σε μενα ειχαν υποθει αλλα .....  :: )  και γω αυτο θα σου ελεγα να το κρατησεις  :Happy:

----------


## koukoulis

> Γιαννη πολυ χαιρομαι για σενα !!! Το πουλακι θα περασει ζωη και κοτα κοντα σου!!! Και γω τον Φραουλη τυχαια τον ειχα βρει ...
> Χαιρομαι που και αλλα παιδια σου ειπαν να το κρατησεις αφου ηταν θελημα της μοιρας  (αν και σε μενα ειχαν υποθει αλλα ..... )  και γω αυτο θα σου ελεγα να το κρατησεις


Πέρι, και βέβαια θα το κρατήσω. Σ'ευχαριστώ. Σε εσένα δηλαδή τί είχε ειπωθεί;

----------


## Peri27

Ο,τι επρεπε να ψαξω να βρω σε ποιον ανηκε και να  κολλησω στη γειτονια χαρτια που να λεει πως χαθηκε καναρινι η να βρω τον εκτροφεα (μιας και ειχε δαχτυλιδι) και οτι θα ηταν εγωιστικο να το κρατησω.. και εν μερη ειχαν δικιο ..

----------


## mitsman

Γιαννη πολυ χαιρομαι που ηρθε σε εσενα το πουλακι και εχεις πραξει οπως αρμοζει στην περισταση! Οπως και εσυ ειπες αν εχανες ενα δικο σου φτερωτο φιλο θα ηθελες αντιστοιχα να φερθει και οποιος τον εβρισκε!
Ευχομαι να βρεθει ο ιδιοκτητης και να μπορει πραγματικα να αποδειξει οτι ειναι δικο του, αν και χωρις δαχτυλιδι ειναι λιγο δυσκολο!
Αν δεν βρεθει ο ιδιοκτητης, τοτε η μοιρα εκρυβε ενα εκπληκτικο δωρο για αυτο το πουλακι.... και η νεα χρονια μπηκε και για τους δυο σας με το καλυτερο τροπο!

----------


## Peri27

Α και πως αυτος που θα το εχασε θα ειχε πολυ αγωνια .. και μπορει να ηταν οντως ετσι  ..παντως κανενας δεν ειχε αναφερει πως πολλοι καναριναδες δεν δινουν τοση σημασια αν χασουν ενα πουλακι ..μαλλον θα τους πετυχα σε αλλο μουντ γτ και αλλα μελη που βρηκαν δεν ειχαν πραξει οπως θα επρεπε στη περισταση αλλα ηταν  ολα καλα!

----------


## mitsman

Περι ο καθενας πραττει οπως εκεινος νομιζει οτι ειναι σωστο και το βραδυ να κοιμαται ησυχος στο κρεβατακι του... Ο Γιαννης ειμαι σιγουρος θα κοιμαται ησυχος!
Αν του πω εγω η εσυ του Γιαννη να το κρυψει και να μην το πει σε κανεναν δεν θα το κανει.. Ο καθενας λεει το μακρυ του και το κοντο του.... αλιμονο αν καναμε ετσι αβιαστα οτι μας ελεγε ο ενας και ο αλλος!

Υ.Γ. Επεστρεψες καποιο καναρινακι και σου λειπει???? αν τοσο εχεις μετανιωσει που το επεστρεψες πες μου να σου δωσω εγω ενα καναρινακι!

----------


## Peri27

Οχι Δημητρη μου δεν επεστρεψα γιατι για καλη μου τυχει το καναρινι ηταν γειτονισσας που ηταν φιλη της μανας μου!!.. δεν χρειαζετααι να μου δωσεις τπτ!!!!!Θα σε εχω στα υποψην αν χρειαστω!!!

Προφανως και ο καθενας πραττει οπως νομιζει .... ωστοσο δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει θεμα που ανεφερα τι εγινε στο Γιαννη μιας και με ρωτησε.... ή μηπως υπαρχει?!?!

Υ.Γ Καλη χρονια να σου ευχηθω μιας και δεν ετυχε εωσ τωρα!

----------


## koukoulis

> Γιαννη πολυ χαιρομαι που ηρθε σε εσενα το πουλακι και εχεις πραξει οπως αρμοζει στην περισταση! Οπως και εσυ ειπες αν εχανες ενα δικο σου φτερωτο φιλο θα ηθελες αντιστοιχα να φερθει και οποιος τον εβρισκε!
> Ευχομαι να βρεθει ο ιδιοκτητης και να μπορει πραγματικα να αποδειξει οτι ειναι δικο του, αν και χωρις δαχτυλιδι ειναι λιγο δυσκολο!
> Αν δεν βρεθει ο ιδιοκτητης, τοτε η μοιρα εκρυβε ενα εκπληκτικο δωρο για αυτο το πουλακι.... και η νεα χρονια μπηκε και για τους δυο σας με το καλυτερο τροπο!


Δημήτρη, αν βρεθεί ο ιδιοκτήτης θα είναι πολυ εύκολο να περιγράψει το πουλί, διότι το φτέρωμά του έχει σχέδια παραπλήσια με αχάτη, οπότε και θα του το δώσω. Αλλιώς φυσικά θα το κρατήσω  ::

----------


## xarhs

Το σωστο κατα την αποψη την δικη μου , ειναι να  κοινοποιησουμε οτι το βρηκαμε , και αν οντως ενδιαφερεται αυτος που το χασε  θα ψαξει να το βρει.

τωρα να τρεξουμε στους δρομους να κολλαμε αφησες εγω το βρισκω υπερβολικο. δεν προκειτε να το εκανα ποτε και ουτε θα συμβουλευα καποιον να το κανει.

το χρεος να ψαξει να το βρει το εχει αυτος που το εχασε , και αν οντως ενδιαφερεται να κολλησει αυτος τις αφισσες.

----------


## mitsman

Γιαννη ειμαι σιγουρος για εσενα και χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα!!!!

Δεν θα ξεχασω πριν 4 χρονια που ηρθε ενα πουλακι στα κλουβια μου και με μια αποχη το ειχα πιασει! Βρηκα τον ιδιοκτητη αμεσως γιατι ηταν ο γειτονας μου που ειχε καναρινακια και μου λεει κρατα το.... αφου εσενα ηθελε..... εκανε 3 επιτυχημενες γεννες και εδωσα στον ανθρωπο μικρα καναρινακια!!!!

----------


## koukoulis

Προφανως και ο καθενας πραττει οπως νομιζει .... ωστοσο δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει θεμα που ανεφερα τι εγινε στο Γιαννη μιας και με ρωτησε.... ή μηπως υπαρχει?!?!

Πέρι, εννοείται πως δε θα υπάρχει θέμα που μου απάντησες. Πράγματι, όπως είπε και ο Δημήτρης πιο πάνω, η στάση του καθενός έχει να κάνει με τη συνείδησή αλλά και με την ωριμότητά του. Και άλλο είναι να σου υποδειχθεί το σωστό η αυτό που τέλος πάντων θεωρείται σωστό και άλλο είναι απλώς να σου γίνεται η οποιαδήποτε παρατήρηση έτσι βασικά για να σου γίνει. Αλλά η συνείδηση παραμένει, όπως φυσικά και το αξιακό σύστημα του καθενός. Με αυτά και μ' αυτά, θέλω να πω ότι τελικά ο καθένας μας είναι υπόλογος στον εαυτό του.

----------


## xarhs

Γιαννη εσενα σου κατσε κουτι το θυληκο καναρινακι.... α ρε τυχερεεε χαχαχ

ειχες βρει τοτε που εψαχνες????

----------


## koukoulis

> Γιαννη εσενα σου κατσε κουτι το θυληκο καναρινακι.... α ρε τυχερεεε χαχαχ
> 
> ειχες βρει τοτε που εψαχνες????


Ναι Χάρη, έχω βρει

----------


## xarhs

ααα οκ......

αρσενικο εχεις?

----------


## koukoulis

> ααα οκ......
> 
> αρσενικο εχεις?


Βασικά όχι δεν εχω, εκτός κι αν αλλάξω τα ζευγάρια μου, αλλά αυτό θα το σκεφτώ λίγο αργότερα, αφενός γιατί το καινούριο πουλάκι δεν ειμαι σίγουρος αν είναι θηλυκό, για τέτοιο μου φαίνεται και αφετέρου θέλω πρώτα να σιγουρευτώ ότι είναι υγιές.
συγκεκριμένα σήμερα το πρωί το παρατηρούσα για κάμποσες ώρες καθώς διάβαζα και είδα ότι συχνά έτριβε το μυτάκι του στην πατήθρα και φούσκωνε, ξεφούσκωνε αμέσως,δηλαδή δεν καθόταν φουσκωμένο, αλλά συνέχεια έφτιαχνε τα φτερά του με το ράμφος. Αλλά ίσως πάλι να είχε κάνει πρόσφατα " μπάνιο" , αν και ήταν ελάχιστα βρεμένο στο μουτράκι του. Οπότε βλέπουμε.

----------


## koukoulis

Από κουτσουλιές και κοιλίτσα είναι ΟΚ. 
Σας φαίνεται κι εσάς θηλυκιά;

----------


## xarhs

τι κουκλι ειναι αυτο??????

να σου ζησει Γιαννη..!!!!!!

----------


## koukoulis

Δεν είναι πολύ όμορφη; Σου φαίνεται κι εσένα θηλυκιά;

----------


## xrisam

Πραγματικά πολύ όμορφο το καναρινάκι σου! Πωπω η ουρίτσα όντως είναι ανύπαρκτη...

----------


## xarhs

λιγο θολη η φωτο , αλλα απο αυτο που αχνοφαινεται θυληκια πρεπει να ειναι...

----------


## jk21

θολη η φωτο ,αλλα η κλιση της αμαρας προς τα πισω .Πιθανοτα εχεις κοντα σου μια κουκλιτσα ! αν δεν την αναζητησει ο ιδιοκτητης (αν ηταν θα το ειχε ηδη κανει ) να την χαιρεσαι !!!

----------


## koukoulis

> θολη η φωτο ,αλλα η κλιση της αμαρας προς τα πισω .Πιθανοτα εχεις κοντα σου μια κουκλιτσα ! αν δεν την αναζητησει ο ιδιοκτητης (αν ηταν θα το ειχε ηδη κανει ) να την χαιρεσαι !!!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη. Σε λίγες μέρες θα βάλω και φωτό από τα ποδαράκια της, μήπως και μπορέσουμε να υποθέσουμε σχετικά με την ηλικία της. Νομίζω ότι είναι μικρούλα.

----------


## Pidgey

Πανέμορφο είναι! Ουρίτσα γιατί δεν έχει;

----------


## koukoulis

> Πανέμορφο είναι! Ουρίτσα γιατί δεν έχει;


Νίκο, δεν ξέρω γιατι δεν έχει ουρά. Πιθανά την " έχασε " στην πορεία, ίσως κάποια γάτα... Νομίζω όμως ότι σε λίγες εβδομάδες θα έχει την πιο ωραία ουρίτσα του κόσμου.

----------


## Steliosan

Πω πω ομορφιες. :Party0024:

----------


## HarrisC

πολυ ωραια ,να την χαιρεσαι

----------


## Peri27

ooooo ειναι πανεμορφοοοοοοοοοοο!!! φτου φτου φτου!!!  :Happy:

----------


## geo_ilion

γιαννη ειναι πολυ ομορφη παντος 
η ουρα θα γινει αν δεν εχει μεγαλη ζημια
να την χαιρεσαι

----------


## antonisveria

ειναι κουκλακι....

----------


## lagreco69

Γιαννη ειναι πραγματικα ομορφο καναρινακι!! 

Εχει πολυ ιδιαιτερα χρωματα. 

Να το χαιρεσαι!!!

----------

